# SONAX Premium Class Carnauba Wax



## smurf98 (Jun 23, 2012)

Anyone tried this and can say something about durability etc.?

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/sonax-premium-class-carnauba-wax/prod_1199.html


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice beading in there ! Never tried it , but should do the job .


----------



## smurf98 (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, seems like a good wax, but just wonder how the durability is..


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

That s the main question right !


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Out of all the Sonax products, this is about the only one I've yet to try unfortunately. We had to buy a few of the range blind on the strength of others. And it's for that reason, I'm positive at it's price point it will be easily as good as anything around it. Every product has put a smile on our faces.

One we have been trying quite a bit recently is this one:










The wax has recently been re-developed and durability for us is as yet untested. I've a layer on the wifes roof which I'm not going to touch now. However in terms on ease of application and ease of removal its the best wax I've certainly ever tried. It spreads like butter, fully cures in about a minute and you can remove with one pass of a microfibre with no residue. The applicator that comes with it is awesome as well.

And unlike regular waxes (including Polymer Net Shield and the Hybrid Protect & Shine for that matter) it leaves a crazy slick finish. In terms of slickness of touch it's up there even with the likes of Menzerna Powerlock.

Just the application and removal would mean for me it's not just about durability, but if it is durable it could possibly be one of the best waxes we have ever sold.

Tim


----------



## smurf98 (Jun 23, 2012)

From the videos i have seen, it looks like the Premium Class wax also spreads and removes very easy. This is what attracted me. But i guess i will just have to dive into it and be the first one to test it, and come back with a review


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I made durability test for different LSP`s at last winter (Finnish winter :doublesho) and SONAX PremiumClass CarnaubaCare was one of competitors.

Package is pretty quality, which includes: flyer/instructions, MF-cloth, 2 nice applicators and wax pot in "silk" bag.

Application is very easy and there`s mild, but pretty good scent on it.
Durability is also good, pretty near with AG HD Wax or FK1000p.
Finnish importer gives 6 months durability guarantee for this, so.... :wave:

Can`t say anything exact about the look, but should give deep wetlook for darker paints.

I think it`s good value for the price.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I like the look of the Sonax Xtreme Carnauba wax, seems very well priced too whereas I'd be unlikely to buy their premium wax due to the price.

I'd be interested to hear how durable this is as it could well be my next wax if it reaches around 3 months durability :thumb:


----------



## smurf98 (Jun 23, 2012)

Then it is settled! I'll try to buy it this week, and make a test/review of it ASAP


----------



## smurf98 (Jun 23, 2012)

Have Had this on my mothers car since the end of may, and it just started beeing redused. The test was not optimal, as the car a few days after application was washed with a really concentrated degreased when the undercarrige was treated easy on and easy of, so all in all a good wax


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

It's a good wax, I find it very similar to R222/P21s 100% in application, texture, and looks (one with the silver lid), but I like the Sonax better as it seems to be more durable. Durability will vary with the climate and prep, but I have stretched it up to 12 weeks in sunny weather, occasional rains and prepped with Prima Amigo. Pretty impressive.


----------



## NikonGuy (Jun 1, 2012)

CleanYourCar said:


> Out of all the Sonax products, this is about the only one I've yet to try unfortunately. We had to buy a few of the range blind on the strength of others. And it's for that reason, I'm positive at it's price point it will be easily as good as anything around it. Every product has put a smile on our faces.
> 
> One we have been trying quite a bit recently is this one:
> 
> ...


Any updates Tim on this products durability?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Anybody rose tried it? I have a tin sitting on my shelf, tempting me to use it but I am currently testing their coating and PNS.


----------



## alexgb (Mar 23, 2013)

Another review of Xtreme carnuba wax ?


----------



## disaster999 (Nov 27, 2013)

I just recently bought the Sonax Xtreme Wax and tried it out on a BMW 5 series. I first washed the car with Autoglym Shampoo, then clayed with Nanoskin Autoscrub and Autoscrub Nano Shock lubricant and finally put a thin layer of the Sonax Xtreme Wax. The wax went on pretty easily and a little goes a long way. I was waxing the car when my SO came back home and she said the wax smells pretty good like coconuts. I covered the entire car first before I started buffing the wax off, which was a mistake I think. The wax dried to a hard coating on the car and I took some elbow grease to buff it clean. But it did leave a very slick surface. I compared it to the Nano Shock lubricant and the slickness is relatively similar between the 2. As you know the Nano Shock is a lubricant and sealant for claying so it already have some sort of protection on the paint already. 

It would be interesting to see how long this wax would last. The car isn't garaged kept and sits outside most of the time. Also, I cant resist running my hand through the paint to feel how smooth it is. I hope I wont rub the paint off, haha. I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## disaster999 (Nov 27, 2013)

Just to report back on the durability of the wax. Its exactly 2 months since my last application and I could say most of the wax on the car is pretty much gone. Water doesnt bead up anymore and it just splatters on the paint. I was hoping this would last another month or so, but doesnt seem to be the case. I will be washing, claying and waxing the car again this weekend just to re-apply a layer of wax on the car.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry to dig up a old thread, but I used this again today and it made me smile. 

Sonax make the wax for R222 so that will probably explain the similarities, but it's mega easy on and off, applied with their perfectly shaped applicator. Buffs off with no dust, leaving a really deep slick shine. The paint is really slick to the touch after.

It's no Collinite for durability, but if you are thinking of a wax for summer, give this a go its a absolute belter :thumb:

There are some massively over hyped products to there, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Only just found this thread. Been considering the premium wax for some time now. Any other users and opinions on it?


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> Only just found this thread. Been considering the premium wax for some time now. Any other users and opinions on it?


I have the Premium Class wax, I could send it to you in post for you try if you like. Very nice wax but lacks the special feeling of a boutique wax.

The hidden gem is the Sonax Extreme Carnauba in the tin sold at CYC. I haven't done a 50/50 but looks wise I think it's similar to P21S with blue lid.

Texture wise they are different, the Extreme Carnauba is much softer than P21S (blue lid) and has a very pleasant smell.

I haven't tried the P21S with grey lid, so can't compare it to Sonax Premium Class Carnauba.

imh Premium Class Carnauba leaves warm wet finish, but the Sonax Extreme leaves better finish (maybe the same as p21s blue lid) and lovely coconut smell, similar Lusso Oro wax but stronger.


----------

